# Extension Apple TV



## TRN (5 Mai 2007)

bonjour

suis tres interressé par l'Apple TV mais encore bcp de limites

en avez vous franchi ?  comment ?

merci a tour

lecture Divx,  Tuner TNT ..... et autres

merci a vous


----------



## Galphanet (18 Juin 2007)

Salut,
J'ai bien modifié le mien, tout marche bien c'est un vrai petit Mac 

Suffit d'aller sur l'excellent awkwardtv.org


----------



## steflevrai (24 Juin 2007)

hello,

Je viens juste de l'acheter, j'hésitais (divx, bridé, etc..), mais bon.
Je suis trop content de pouvoir me passer de mes 300 CD, ils tiennent tous dans l'apple TV.
L'interface st vraiment sympa, et je redécouvre des albums que je n'avais pas écouté depuis 15 ans...

Le seul Bémol, c'est que l'apple TV apparait en noir et blanc sur ma TV, en effet il faut vraiment un cablage vidéo de bonne qualité.
Je viens juste de finir les tests.

Bref j'en suis vraiment trés content.

Stéphane


----------



## steflevrai (24 Juin 2007)

Merci pour le tuyau sur les divx et l'apple TV, mais le liens que tu nous signales est en english.
Mais je suis assez faché avec l'anglais, peux-tu nous faire un petit résumé dans les grandes lignes des modifications à faire STP.

Merci d'avance

Stéphane


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

steflevrai a dit:


> Merci pour le tuyau sur les divx et l'apple TV, mais le liens que tu nous signales est en english.
> Mais je suis assez faché avec l'anglais, peux-tu nous faire un petit résumé dans les grandes lignes des modifications à faire STP.
> 
> Merci d'avance
> ...



Ouaip, c'est fait, regarde un peu


----------

